# Kolenda Kennels



## S.Brar (Jul 19, 2011)

German Shepherd Puppies German Shepherd Puppy Breeders German Shepherd Puppies For Sale

What are your opinions of the breeder based off the website. I've read conflicting reviews, and am unsure if they are right for me.

Any opinions are appreciated, thanks!


Also, are there any other reputable gsd breeders around the midwest [michigan, ohio, etc.]?


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

The only thing I didn't like was their pricing levels and their guarantee. Too each his own, and I guess a puppy is worth whatever you are willing to pay, but for me, $2-2500 is a bit steep for a companion pup. I also didn't like it written in the guarantee what you have to feed. If I decided to feed raw, would that null the guarantee?

Here's a couple previous thread on them.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eone-give-me-information-kolenda-kennels.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/96136-kolenda-kennels.html


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know specifially about this kennel but I do know they are in association with someone you want to stay far far away from. I will PM you.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I PM'd you too


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

check those pms!


----------



## S.Brar (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW! thanks everyone


----------



## richiscool (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello all, just joined the forum and such. Was wondering if you would all mind PMing me about Kolenda. It is one of the places I am looking. I live in Wisconsin, so I am searching wide! Thanks


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

*any info on this Kennel*

Hi, I see some of you pm'd others on their thought? I am looking at this kennel also as they are close to me. Can anyone please give me their thoughts or experiences on them. Thank you!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If it's done through pm's, it's probably nothing good. A simple google search of that breeder will probably give you plenty of info too.

Alta-tollhaus is in Michigan, give them a look if you're interested in the show lines. There are plenty of people here with dogs from them and are very happy with their dogs.


----------



## hurricanebow (Jan 6, 2015)

I am also looking at Kolenda. Could you pm me any helpful info?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

This is a pretty old thread, Hurricane. You may not get a reply.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hurricane,
You may want to use the "search" box and type in Iowa Breeders.
Moms


----------



## rebeccamcmannis (Jan 11, 2015)

S.Brar said:


> German Shepherd Puppies German Shepherd Puppy Breeders German Shepherd Puppies For Sale
> 
> What are your opinions of the breeder based off the website. I've read conflicting reviews, and am unsure if they are right for me.
> 
> ...


I consider myself as being a very reputable breeder, not a big breeder yet, but with 4 litters in the past that are doing outstanding in several different aspects, and with a reputation as to having extraordinary healthy pups, I am very proud of this. I am purchasing a pup from Kolenda Kennels and after much research, I am satisfied that this kennel will help me introduce health and stability into my bloodlines that I have now. I am satisfied with my decision as to purchasing a puppy from this kennel after doing exhaustive research of their kennels. Only the future will tell the complete story of course, but trust me, I have been burned in the past, so I am very diligent in my searches. Hope that this helps answer your question.


----------



## Sroti (Jul 8, 2015)

Pls send me the pm re kolenda kennels ?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

over 6,000 views and a handful of comments with most of them going to pm should be a bit of insight.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very old thread.


----------

